# Who was Guru Nanak's Guru?



## TheSikhRenaissance

Who was Guru Nanak's Guru?









						THE GURU IN SIKHI
					

Immortal or Mortal?




					t.co


----------



## swarn bains

God created the creation and God has obligation to care for the beings. God abides in every mind. God wants all to remember Him. The beings do ill deeds which disturb their mind. So it disturbs their God as well. To keep the mind in line with the original form God sends His messengers from time to time to guide the beings to straighten their minds. Nanak was one of them. He did not need a guru here, he himself was the guru


----------



## TheSikhRenaissance

swarn bains said:


> God created the creation and God has obligation to care for the beings. God abides in every mind. God wants all to remember Him. The beings do ill deeds which disturb their mind. So it disturbs their God as well. To keep the mind in line with the original form God sends His messengers from time to time to guide the beings to straighten their minds. Nanak was one of them. He did not need a guru here, he himself was the guru


Did you read the article? Or is it the typical Punjabi, "here's my two cents worth based on my thoughts."


----------



## swarn bains

this is answer to your question about curiosity


----------



## Manmohan Singh Kumar

In my humble opinion, Guru Nanak Patshah's "guru" is Waheguru ji Himself. There are several references to this in Slok Vara Te Wadique towards the end of Guru Granth Sahib ji, and in Guru Arjan Dev ji's "Mahle Pehle De Slok".


----------



## ravneet_sb

Sat Sri Akaal,

Gur Parsad,  Blessed with skill of Inner Connect of TRUTH. 
In JAP Sahib Nanak was not having form of GURU, but was able to get higher connect of Natures TRUTH imbibed and inherited in all beings.

Humans get Mind training by virtue of information stored by five senses  but is there any other way of learning without use os senses,  which is apart from from all trainings the skill of getting connect with inner awareness. Which is our DNA awareness part of Ek O Ang Kar. ONE CELL which has information of human operative, and manifest to form human body
Focusing, Interpretting and Expressing of information if blessed with Inner Connect requires no form of GURU.


Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa
Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh


----------



## Sikhilove1

TheSikhRenaissance said:


> Who was Guru Nanak's Guru?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE GURU IN SIKHI
> 
> 
> Immortal or Mortal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> t.co


 
It was God, and God working through His Bhagats.


----------



## Parm G

Dear SikhRenaissance,

I humbly reply.  Article is interesting. Who was Guru Nanak Ji's Guru?  Lets inquire into this:

1. Guru Nanak Ji said himself The Shabad is The Guru.

2. The question arises then what is Shabad ?  Shabad translates into word, hymn, sound, verse.

3. In this case it is would be logical to say it is the Divine Word/Sound.  

4. In SGGS shabad is referred to as the unstruck melody (anahad naad). This inferes it is not a sound that can be heard with regards to "hearing".   But it is known - just not by hearing.

5. So - What element in our experience is known and outside of our senses (hearing, seeing, touching, tasting, smelling, thinking) ?

6. This takes years of practise but if you look carefully and honestly -  you will see that the only element outside of our sensis is the knowing of "yourself".  It is a very intimate knowlege.  

7. Then what is this knowing of yourself ? If you look, you never find "yourself".  You only find knowing and your senses present.   The senses come and go (there isn't always hearing; there isn't always hearing; there isn't always thinking), but the knowing is always present.  You then realize (after a signficant period of practise) there is only knowing, which is everpresent, without limits (limitless), undestructable.  You then see what you thought was "you" was only the sensation of "a body."  What you really are is KNOWing.  

SGGS - When I am (in ego) you are not present; When I am not (in ego) you are present.

8. Guru Nanak Ji's Guru was the Absolute; the Knowing that brings about everything.  It can't be talked about directly because words refere to experience and the Absolute is before experience (the senses).  

Chardi Kala


----------

